#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Preview of Android 9.0 (P) has Announced for Xamarin!!!

## Assassin

Recently, Team Xamarin announced the presentation of Xamarin.Android 9.0 (P). The Preview version of Android 9.0 (P) has also introduced many features such as Round-Trip-Time RTT, cut-screen support, enhanced notifications, multi-compatibility -cameras and many more. The Xamarin.Android support for Android 9.0 (P) is for Visual Studio 2017 and Visual Studio for Mac in the latest preview. For more information on how to get started with Android P, you can view the complete documentation.

android-p-priview.jpg

----------

